# Integrated Smoke Alarms



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

We have 4 mains powered smoke alarms and the date on 3 of them is May 2016. 

Is it a straight swap sort of thing? Do all fit the same base? Should I get a sparky?

Dont think I can justify a Nest before someone mentions it!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

The Fire Service fitted mine FOC battery lasts 10 years


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd change the whole unit.

The power is usually off a lighting circuit so isolate via the associated breaker at the switchboard, check the feed is dead, remove, mount and rewire.

Should be a quick and easy job, also something you could do yourself if you have a meter and a few basic tools.

I would look at getting some network detectors, if you want to spend a bit more the Nest system is nice and does both Smoke and Co.

Some ideas here:
http://www.safelincs.co.uk/all-smoke-alarms/


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

AS stated, you can replace yourself if you feel confident enough.

Majority of the time the base will be different even from same manufacturer just change the lot.

As for battery models there have been a fair few hit and misses with the 10 year fire angels not even lasting a year.

The ones that take a single AA these days are simple and usually a household has a normal AA rather than a rarely used 9V.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

These are all mains powered with battery back up.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

If you feel confident enough just change the whole unit, they're cheap enough. You'll pay less in the likes of Screwfix rather than b&q


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I just fitted standard smoke alarms in place of the wired ones. A 10 year battery very rarely lasts 10 years, as ever it depends on usage and the alarm. There is far as I'm aware only 1 company that makes them and they are around £6 each.


----------

